# Frogs & Toads > Toads >  Need help with sexing Colorado River toads

## cosyis77

Does anybody know how to sex them? I have two sub adults, but dont know their sex. :Smile:

----------


## John Clare

Size (females are bigger) and body shape (females are wider) are the main methods.  I can usually tell just by looking at them.  Do you have any photos?

----------


## SethD

> Does anybody know how to sex them? I have two sub adults, but dont know their sex.



if they are still sub adults it is unlikely that they will be sexable, otherwise what John said, it is the same with the majority of toad species.

----------


## cosyis77

> Size (females are bigger) and body shape (females are wider) are the main methods.  I can usually tell just by looking at them.  Do you have any photos?


Sure,here is the link http://www.flickr.com/photos/47785392@N05/4535824719/

----------


## John Clare

> if they are still sub adults it is unlikely that they will be sexable, otherwise what John said, it is the same with the majority of toad species.


Actually I can sex the juveniles pretty well from about an inch and a half in size - males just have a different appetite and shape to females.




> Sure,here is the link http://www.flickr.com/photos/47785392@N05/4535824719/


That photo is pretty small.  Do you have more, bigger photos.  And can you tell us how long they are (from tip of nose to the tip of their vent/rear end)?

----------


## cosyis77

> Actually I can sex the juveniles pretty well from about an inch and a half in size - males just have a different appetite and shape to females.
> 
> 
> That photo is pretty small.  Do you have more, bigger photos.  And can you tell us how long they are (from tip of nose to the tip of their vent/rear end)?

----------


## cosyis77



----------


## cosyis77



----------


## cosyis77

They are both 4"

----------


## John Clare

Looks like 2 males to me, though the second one might be female.  Check the thumbs of the front feet - do they have "pads" there?  Males have these to hold on to females during breeding.

----------


## cosyis77

> Looks like 2 males to me, though the second one might be female.  Check the thumbs of the front feet - do they have "pads" there?  Males have these to hold on to females during breeding.




Both males? :EEK!:

----------


## SethD

> Both males?


Definitely.Those nupital pads are pretty obvious and that is a dead give away.

----------


## John Clare

There you go, both males.  Females are almost round in comparison to males, when viewed from above.

----------

